# Idiots! What if she's pregnant?



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Someone on gumtree giving away their two guinea pigs. One male and one female. Separate cages but photos of them playing together.
What are a giunea pigs heat cycles like? How likely is it she's pregnant?

What if some idiot gets them to breed or, someone doesn't know she could be pregnant, and doesn't know how to raise them??


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Never mind, she's rehomed them already! We were texting as if i'd be taking them. Then turns round and says she's found them a home now.

What a bitch.

No doubt there will be some baby pigs on gumtree very soon.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

The heat cycle is 16 days but the female is only usually receptive for about 8 hours of it so if they only had restricted time together then hopefully she wont be pregnant but sounds like they are better off being rehomed! Just hope that whoever got them has a bit of common sense about them and looks after them better x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Poor things!


----------

